# Delcam Powermill V6.008



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

PowerMILL is the world’s leading specialist NC CAM software for the manufacture of the complex shapes typically found in the toolmaking, automotive and aerospace industries. Key features include a wide range of strategies, including the latest high-efficiency roughing, high-speed finishing, and 5-axis machining techniques, exceptionally fast calculation times and powerful editing tools to ensure optimum performance on the machine tool.

PowerMILL can accept data from any CAD system, via IGES, VDA, STL or a variety of direct interfaces. The combination power, flexibility and ease of use ensures that users can generate roughing and finishing toolpaths which optimise the productivity of CNC machine tools, while ensuring the highest quality machining of models and tooling. A fully-integrated simulation module allows the safety and efficiency of all toolpaths to be checked before machining starts.

PowerMILL’s versatility makes it suitable across a broad spectrum of manufacturing sectors. It incorporates the latest in 5 Axis machining strategies, high efficiency roughing and high speed finishing. Many of these techniques are unique to Delcam and ensure that users increase the productivity of machine tools by generating more efficient machining strategies. PowerMILL also provides the operator with increased flexibility and speed of toolpath generation.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VWRE2OGY


----------



## q&q (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً 
ولكن هذا عذاب الميجا أبولو


----------



## q&q (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ 
ياسين أرجو أعلامى أذا أمكن 
تعليمى عى برنامج البوار ميل
أو أذا كان عندك أى فيديو للتعليم ألا تبخل به 
علينا وأشكرك لسعة صدرك وللأداره الموقره


----------



## ramy_ali_90 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم و لكن اين الباسورد


----------



## abdo_mansour (9 سبتمبر 2007)

نزلت البرنامج بس وين الباسوووورد


----------



## ramy_ali_90 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

تفضل اخى الكريم الباسورد
ولا اتمنى غير الدعاء
zdal.com


----------



## abdo_mansour (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------

